# Permatex RED Threadlocker - MAJOR Screwup



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

It was the second install of my B&M shifter that drove me to purchase Permatex Red Threadlocker and use it on ALL bolts, nuts, screws...everything. 

The second install goes like this. My shifter had unbolted at the very base, nothing I had put together, the bolts that the B&M factory had attached to the bottom portion of the shifter handle. I could still shift, but those screws were loose and my shifter was all over the place. I also had read about the torn gasket issue and I looked at my first install and verified that I had a torn gasket and a small leak as well. So I was determined to do this right. That meant RED THREADLOCKER everywhere. Replaced the gasket, put the whole thing back together and life was great. My shifter was really sweet and the B&M was a dream to shift. I was loving life.

Dream becomes nightmare. Well a buddy mine told me that I should change my transmission fluid to Royal Purple Synthetic as well as the diff fluid. We had both read how it would improve the tranny even more and was good for the diff too. Found a mechanic to do this (neither of us wanted to deal with the potential mess and we both agreed that a lift was essential to do it will the least amount of error.) The mechanic works primarily on BMW's and he was first rate. He let us hang in the shop as he changed the fluid. As he was changing it, he started evaluating the underside of the Holden and making comments. Within minutes he pointed out that I had a leak on my shifter (again!) The more he touched it, the bigger the leak got. OUCH!! What a bummer. I turned to my buddy and said the dreaded words - RED THEADLOCKER. Remember, I used it everywhere. This thing was going to be a BEAR to get apart again. Perhaps I wouldn't be able to get it apart. Perhaps, I would end up stripping the crap out of all the bolts getting the damn thing apart. It was hard enough to get the forward bolts on the trans adaptor plate the first time. You know, the ones you can't see. The ones you can barely unscrew with your fingers when they are loose. Oh Geez. I can see it now, explaining to a mechanic how big of dumbass I am and why I want the tranny pulled. Broken things bug me. I would never just let it go. It had to be fixed. What do I tell my wife?

Does the Nightmare have a happy ending? Well I did it on Saturday, after my son's soccer game. I had the whole afternoon to myself. I got the boot off in record time. Damn, I am getting good at this. My friend refers to the process as hugging the tranny to get those damn bolts off. That description works pretty well for me. I got up top again with my wrenches and was prepared for the worst. Started working the bolts and was surprised that I was able to remove them without near the effort that I thought I would need. TALK ABOUT RELIEF!! I can't explain it, but all the bolts I could see, I could remove with only a moderate amount of effort, no stripping involved!!! Now the real test, the two forward bolts on the trans adaptor plate, the ones you cannot see plus there is no room to really work with them comfortably. If couldn't get these off, I had visions of pulling the tranny. These bolts were most effectively secured by the red threadlocker. These easily took twice the force to remove. But they moved and towards the end of their threads, i was actually able to remove by hand. SIGH OF RELIEF!!

Moral of the story: Blue Threadlocker not RED, Blue.

I count my ass as LUCKY!!

BTW - for those of you that want to point it out, I know it already I am a complete amateur and I have no plans on quitting my day job!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

We of the B&M Brotherhood saute you...with their idiotic method of releasing multiple-revision install intructions before trying them in-house, B&M has become the "Do-it-again" kings of the aftermarket.









Glad you were able to get those damnable forward tranny adapter bolts off-- I couldn't, and I was making up cuss words when the standard Anglo-Saxon verbiage ran dry. You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------

